# Remington NPSS .22 vs. All Weather Benjamin Trail NP .22



## Conelty (Mar 31, 2011)

Both of these rifles are Nitro Pistons. On older reviews of the Remington I heard the velocities were very low. (Around 623 with the average 14.3 grain pellet) but on the online stores it states it shoots around 1000 with PBA ammo, so minus around 200 and that should be your lead velocity. Again the reviews were from last year so I don't know if they made modifications. The Benjamin trail (not xl) is a very popular rifle. I do not know the velocity of this rifle though it states 1000 with PBA. Automatically I would choose the Remington considering it's made in the good old U.S.A. and because of the sweet desert marpat look, but if the velocities are low compared to the Trail than I might have to go with that. Let me know your opinions. 
Thanks, 
Conelty


----------



## xXcrosmanhunterXx (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd go with a Remington .22 because people in Britain and other European countries are killing rabbits with guns that are around 500-700fps in .22 cal.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php

If you check out the information on these rifles on the Gateway to Airguns forums you will find some teardown comparisons by custom tuners and air-gunsmiths. They are saying the original Benjamin(now Browning) NPSS is better built than the newer Chinese models.

The articles are worth reading and may help you with your decision.


----------

